# Lasiodorides striatus ???



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

hello peeps i am getting a hole new batch of spiders this week including the Lasiodorides striatus, has anyone got any info about this spider or even better, first hand experience thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

used to be a pamphobeteus sp ,then was renamed ,kept my adult female with a nice bit of floor space ,water dish,sprayed the tank to keep it tropical ,nice tarantulas ,and mine was very calm ,mat


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

mattykyuss said:


> used to be a pamphobeteus sp ,then was renamed ,kept my adult female with a nice bit of floor space ,water dish,sprayed the tank to keep it tropical ,nice tarantulas ,and mine was very calm ,mat


thankyou matey : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

If you look up the care sheet for L. parahybana you'll have it spot on. They look a little different to them and don't reach the size but husbandry wise theyr'e fairly easy and robust.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

spiderworlduk said:


> hello peeps i am getting *a hole new batch of spiders* this week including the Lasiodorides striatus, has anyone got any info about this spider or even better, first hand experience thankyou :2thumb:


What else?


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> If you look up the care sheet for L. parahybana you'll have it spot on. They look a little different to them and don't reach the size but husbandry wise theyr'e fairly easy and robust.


thanks, i have a lasiodora parahybana only a juvenile but had it for 7 months now, thank you i always like to make sure


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> What else?


im getting 10 grammostola rosea slings

1 x chromatapelma cyaneopubescens
5 x Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple"


1 x Brachypelma albicpes
5 x Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 x Poecilotheria regalis
1 x Lasiodorides striatus will bring my collection up to 50 :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

spiderworlduk said:


> im getting 10 grammostola rosea slings
> 
> 1 x chromatapelma cyaneopubescens
> 5 x Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple"
> ...


Quite a collection.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess getting 10 G. rosea might, just might, ensure that one of them might possibly be doing something when you look.


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

garlicpickle said:


> I guess getting 10 G. rosea might, just might, ensure that one of them might possibly be doing something when you look.


well i hope to breed them if thats what you mean, but there all slings, and from the same egg sack so wouldnt breed them with each other, i cant wait to give the breeding ago, i will start with the g, rosea as iv heard there the easiest, i might be wrong, any advice on that one peeps, :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They're not actually that easy to breed, they come from the southern hemisphere, and when the wild caught adults come in they are not conditioned to the seasons being the other way round. Plus to breed they need a significant winter cooling period which according to them, should be in the middle of our summer!

You might have more luck with captive bred slings that have not had to make that adjustment but they are pretty slow growers, so be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> If you look up the care sheet for L. parahybana you'll have it spot on. They look a little different to them and don't reach the size but husbandry wise theyr'e fairly easy and robust.


 ^
same as above mine was pretty skitty though.


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

garlicpickle said:


> They're not actually that easy to breed, they come from the southern hemisphere, and when the wild caught adults come in they are not conditioned to the seasons being the other way round. Plus to breed they need a significant winter cooling period which according to them, should be in the middle of our summer!
> 
> You might have more luck with captive bred slings that have not had to make that adjustment but they are pretty slow growers, so be prepared for a long wait.


i already have two, one is around 4 1/2 inches and the other around 5, i sexed the smaller one as a female, and im not sure about the other as it hasnt molted since ive had it, i have some pics in my album as i dont know how to post pics on a blog, but i read that the males tend to be brighter in colour, but maybe this is only in the last molt, i will have to wait till it molts to find out, so what would you consider to be the best for breeding to start with, : victory:


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

Shandy said:


> ^
> same as above mine was pretty skitty though.


well i will get the Lasiodorides striatus next week and let you all no how it goes :notworthy:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spiderworlduk said:


> i already have two, one is around 4 1/2 inches and the other around 5, i sexed the smaller one as a female, and im not sure about the other as it hasnt molted since ive had it, i have some pics in my album as i dont know how to post pics on a blog, but i read that the males tend to be brighter in colour, but maybe this is only in the last molt, i will have to wait till it molts to find out, so what would you consider to be the best for breeding to start with, : victory:


yep only in the last moult, they look identical until the males mature. I would never deter anybody from having a go at breeding any species, but the easiest ones (to judge from the number of sacs produced by people on here) seem to be B. albopilosum (curly hair), P. cambridgei and P. irminia. It can be a fun challenge to try and breed the trickier ones successfully.


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

garlicpickle said:


> yep only in the last moult, they look identical until the males mature. I would never deter anybody from having a go at breeding any species, but the easiest ones (to judge from the number of sacs produced by people on here) seem to be B. albopilosum (curly hair), P. cambridgei and P. irminia. It can be a fun challenge to try and breed the trickier ones successfully.


well thankyou i will keep you updated on how it goes :2thumb:


----------

